# Modified Monster Mud?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm reading about monster mud and it sounds great but limited to thin applications like fabric-soaking; has anyone tried mixing it with admixes like sawdust/sand/perlite to get something sculptable? As a former plasterer I like the idea of a mud that I can put on thick enough to tool in textures like carved stone or treebark that wouldn't cost a fortune in quantity.

Also; about weatherproofing MM: I've heard awesome things about "Sculpt or Coat"; it sounds like magic stuff, but costs out the waz (over 2oo bucks for a five!  ). I'm thinking it could be extended maybe by mixing it into monster mud? I like the idea of something intrinsically waterproof throughout its thickness instead of just a surface coat. Your thoughts/experiences?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Sculpt or Coat (SOC later in this post)) can be mixed into joint compound as explained here
http://sculpturalarts.com/candide.htm
But I don't know how much weather proofing it would get you, I think it would give you some flexibility as stated in the page. I use SOC a lot as a top coat on outdoor props in some very harsh weather and have had no Ill effects. It doesn't take as much as much as one would think to top coat a fairly large surface with SOC


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I would think that a thick coat of MM would crack as it was drying, it would also be heavy as hell.


----------

